# belladonna



## night501 (Dec 8, 2006)

so i just got a clone from a friend. the strain is belladonna. my friend grew from seed that he got at planetskunk.com
just spent the last hour looking for info on this strain but i cant really find anything except that it is feasible to get 400grams from one plant and that the high has a trippy hallucinogenic quality. anyone ever grow this strain? this is the first time i have seen it. http://www.seedsman.com/product_images/fullsize/bdbig.jpg


----------



## night501 (Dec 15, 2006)

well i guess nobody knows anything on it


----------



## bluntsmoker (Feb 8, 2007)

what did you want to know about belladonna


----------



## Droster (Feb 8, 2007)

Dang it makes you trip? Crazy...Ive never heard of it but I wanna try some lol.


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 8, 2007)

^^You're not alone!


----------



## bluntsmoker (Feb 10, 2007)

ive never grown it but ive smoke it plenty of times it fruty looks wicked dank veryvery good smoke. Belladonna is  Superskunk X F1 Hybrid (?) as it says in a sticky at the top small list of strains and i just read sumwhere else that it is a 60% Sativa and 40% Indica mix, and can get very smelly


----------



## I EAT WEED (Feb 20, 2007)

Very Very Stinky!


----------

